
Show HN: XueDianNow (学电脑) – Tech Support for Chinese Parents - jimhi
https://www.xuediannow.com/
======
jimhi
XueDianNow (学电脑) is a remote tech support for Chinese Parents. For whatever
reason, we noticed immigrant parents tend to be have far more trouble with
technology than people born in the USA or a western country.

Some combination of a new language they are not used to along with technology
they are not used to makes for a really hard time. Many of the children of
these immigrants also told us they don't speak their parents mother tongue
very well so it gets very frustrating for them to try and help.

We are basically a ragtag team of recent graduates and friends around the
globe who hop on a call when needed as a side gig.

